

Two New Subatomic Particles Found Using Large Hadron Collider - doublerebel
http://phys.org/news/2014-11-lhcb-baryon-particles.html#inlRlv

======
corin_
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8630418](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8630418)
(Submitted 15 hours earlier)

